# Adding sound to a bachmann n spectrum articulated steam loco with vandy vc12 tender



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

ADDING SOUND TO A BACHMANN N SPECTRUM ARTICULATED STEAM LOCO WITH VANDY VC12 TENDER

Can anyone reccomend the procedure to use? It has factory DCC but I have to add sound. Should the tender be changed to a bigger one to hold a sound unit? Should the DCC unit be changed to one with sound or just use the sound of another unit and use the DCC thats in it. It is using the Vandy VC12 Tender. Thanks Ron


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Unless you have a lot fo experience with adding sound & DCC or just DCC decoders in general into them I wouldn't advis that you attempt it unless you are ok with any consequences that might happen. Now you can use the standard tender but the old decoder will need to be torn out and replaced with a decoder meant for that class of steam engine which would be a heavy steam from Soundtraxx Tsunami. Then you have to get the right speaker and baffle for it. Then you have to rewire everything up so it all runs smoothly again. Now you are talking around a 100-150 dollar upgrade to the engine just so you are aware. There are other cheaper sound decoders but the sound quality is not nearly as good as a Tsunami or QSI.


----------

